# Folding bikes on buses



## User (3 May 2011)




----------



## Amanda P (3 May 2011)

I've taken a Brompton (in its big wheely "B" bag) on a bus a few times with no problems. It doesn't look like a bike in the bag, which probably helps.


----------



## Bromptonaut (3 May 2011)

Taken a Brompton on London buses loads of times with no comment. Just walk on with it folded but not covered & stand in the open areas used for pushchairs etc. 

Only time I was ordered off was when I got on with it not fully folded - but on that occasion I wanted to discuss a dangerous pull in with the driver!!


----------



## suecsi (3 May 2011)

I have the cover and saddle bag for my Brompton, which I have taken on a 285 bus from Feltham Station to about 1/4 mile from home when I felt sick one evening. It is only 3 stops though and the bus is usually pretty empty by that point (the route goes from Kingston to Heathrow Airport Central Terminal Area, but after Feltham Station there are not too many residential areas). So far no problems, but I think it helps it being covered. I also cover it on the train, even though there is no obligation to do so, as it can get really crowded once we get to Twickenham, and it looks much less obtrusive - given I get on the closest National Rail station to Heathrow that goes to Waterloo (you could use Hayes and go to Paddington) - I've seen suitcases that are much bigger and bulkier than my Brompton. It is only a few extra seconds to whip off the cover, fold, and pop in the saddle bag. It also saves the pedal occasionally scratching my leg when I carry it (I'm not very tall).

There is an alternative bus from Feltham station that gets me a bit closer to home but because it stops just outside the airport (at Hatton Cross) it runs through all the residential areas, and picks up from the High Street shops just by the station. Consequently it is absolutely heaving with buggies and usually on the 285 I would stand in the buggy space.


----------



## Brommie77 (3 May 2011)

I just take my Brompton on trains and buses without the cover on. I've never had any comments made yet. If very busy then I tend to stand next to it, but thats more to keep my hands on it rather than any other reason. 

I used to cover it when i first used trains, but found that it got humped about by other passnegers thinking it was a soft bag or something. Since I started leaving it uncovered people seem to a) realise that its a bike b) keep away as it looks oily, and oil might get on their bags


----------



## Brommie77 (3 May 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Only time I was ordered off was when I got on with it not fully folded - *but on that occasion I wanted to discuss a dangerous pull in with the driver!!
> *


----------



## Brommie77 (3 May 2011)

suecsi said:


> I've seen suitcases that are much bigger and bulkier than my Brompton.




Seriously - how on earth do people manage to fill their suitcases, some are big enough to fit about three people in them.


----------



## suecsi (3 May 2011)

Don't - I used to work check in at both Terminals 3 and 4 - it is frightening how much cr*p people take. I can understand if you have kids/babies - but otherwise ......

Certain flights have a trend for those checked large washing bags tied with string, various rickety cardboard boxes tied with string and packing tape, with oily stains on.

I can go away for 2 weeks on a beach with hand luggage only, though it has got more difficult as airlines have restricted the weights there as well.

I am lucky enough to board at the first station on the line in Zone 6, and probably the last one you are guaranteed to get a seat, unless there are delays. 99% of the time I sit in the same seat, next to the same person, right near the doors with my Brompton sitting close beside me with my left hand on the saddle in case it tips over when the train decides to get a shift on and start swaying about a bit.

I did buy the cover with the bus in mind though - the train station from which I get 2 trains home, is right next door to the bus station from which the previously mentioned 285 bus starts its journey, and in the bad weather before Christmas (2010 BB (Before Brompton)), the trains were totally messed up, but the buses were running. On the rare (as yet unused occasion) that I might have to resort to the bus for the whole journey, it's peace of mind.

Mind you, the total loss of the trains has happened - but it was just after the clocks changed, when we started getting the nice weather, so I cycled through the park and then all the way home in the end - but I wouldn't want to do it in winter (the park would be closed for starters).


----------



## Lurker (3 May 2011)

I take my Brompton on (London) buses maybe two-three times a month and have never had a problem. It's folded but not covered - although I do have a bike bag, in case the driver asks - and I try to board as speedily as possible - Oyster card in one hand, bike (momentarily put down) in the other. My impression is that London bus drivers really don't mind if anyone brings on a folding bike, as long as they don't delay the bus. It probably helps that for the main route that I tend to bike-bus, my boarding/alighting points are at the start and end of the route, which makes it easier to nab the most suitable seat. If more crowded, like others, I'll stand in the pushchair space. I especially like the 'snug' seat that some buses have just behind the driver; it's possible for short people to fit in this together with their Brompton. One of the pleasures of cycling is alighting from a bus at the end of its route, unfolding the bike and riding onwards. Before, I'd have had to wait like other passengers for another bus, or get a train or taxi etc.


----------



## Bromptonaut (3 May 2011)

Brommie77 said:


>




The silly ar*e was behind me at lights with his stop 75 yards further on. Overtakes and then he spots waiting pax & pulls over sharply while im still alongside.


----------



## Brommie77 (3 May 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> The silly ar*e was behind me at lights with his stop 75 yards further on. Overtakes and then he spots waiting pax & pulls over sharply while im still alongside.



Had it happen to me several times, never managed to get ON the bus though - usually have the 'discussion'  through the little window thing they have to throw their tea bags out of... . My main hope (before I report them) is that the passengers will be shocked at the shoddy drving and support me. But I probably live in hope!


----------



## John90 (3 May 2011)

I too have never had a problem taking my Brompton on a bus or train, although it can get awkward on the busses if people get on with push chairs & need the space behind the steps where I would otherwise put the Brommie.

I was seriously thinking of getting a Dahon Jack 7 this year as a commuter/folder 'proper' bike, i.e. MTB wheels, but I couldn't decide whether it would be reasonable to take it on a rush-hour train and I think busses would definitely be out of the question.


----------



## Glow worm (3 May 2011)

About a year ago, a jobsworth station employee or manager or some such (some wet fart in a suit anyway) at Cambridge bus station told me I couldn't get on the Newmarket bus with my Brompton unless it was in a bag. 'Elf and safety innit'. Not having an enormous bag on me at the time, I decided the guy was probably bullied at school or something so let it go, without mentioning the giant, bagless, sticky out pokey prams being loaded on board at the time. So I jumped on the Brompton and cycled to the first bus stop up the road and got on the bus no problem there. Also saved 50p in fare for the privelige!


----------



## Bromptonaut (3 May 2011)

John90 said:


> I was seriously thinking of getting a Dahon Jack 7 this year as a commuter/folder 'proper' bike, i.e. MTB wheels, but I couldn't decide whether it would be reasonable to take it on a rush-hour train and I think busses would definitely be out of the question.




I think it's only a matter of time before 'gatefold' MTB's are banned from rush hour trains. The current rules are based on a Strategic Rail Authority document that's now approacching 10 yrs old and which suggests a quite large folded volume as the definition of a folding bike. I suspect any revision will be nearer the rules for ordinary luggage.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1383024"]
What's the score? Does anyone take a folder on the bus? Ever had any problems?
[/quote]

Don't do it often but have on occasion with the Brompton and never with any issues. I don't travel with a bag unless I'm expecting trouble in which case the Ikea DIMPA bag comes with - but it's pretty bulky to lug about daily. I've also never bagged the bike on the train although I know strictly someone could demand I do so....


----------



## StuartG (4 May 2011)

Folders on TfL buses are now treated on the same basis as prams etc. That is the driver has the right to refuse if there is not enough space. Quite sensible as in London there will be another along shortly.

The requirement for it to be bagged appears to have been quietly dropped on TfL's website. Intriguingly if you go by tram is says explicity that it does not require a container. Full story: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/11701.aspx


----------



## jennywren (30 Dec 2012)

I have just been refused my folder on a Norfolk Green Coasthopper bus. My Brompton was in it's cover. The driver said that the company had had to tighten their rules after someone's bike fell on a lady's leg and injured her. Any suggestions?


----------



## ricky1980 (30 Dec 2012)

in london foldable bikes are allowed on all public transports regardless of time of the day. but taking bikes onto a bus defeats the point doesnt it?! unless u have suffered some kind of failure. plus bike is quicker than bus always.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2012)

jennywren said:


> I have just been refused my folder on a Norfolk Green Coasthopper bus. My Brompton was in it's cover. The driver said that the company had had to tighten their rules after someone's bike fell on a lady's leg and injured her. Any suggestions?


That does seem ridiculous. Prams, bags of shopping, zimmer frames etc all have the capacity to cause injury yet are still permitted. I'm a big heavy old lump and if I lost my balance on a bus and fell on a proverbial old lady she's gonna get hurt, yet they don't ban fatso a from buses.

I'd write to the bus company and see what rationale they can give for banning one form of hand-luggage, but allowing a load of others.


----------



## jennywren (30 Dec 2012)

I like to use the bus with my folded bike to access quiet country lanes and avoid cycling for several miles along a busy main road (yes we do have such a thing in Norfolk!). I've written a 'sweet' email to the bus company hoping to open a conversation with them, along the lines of "is there any way I can do this pleeeeease!!!!"
Does anyone know of another bus company that has made the same stand?


----------



## Lurker (31 Dec 2012)

ricky1980 said:


> in london foldable bikes are allowed on all public transports regardless of time of the day. but taking bikes onto a bus defeats the point doesnt it?! unless u have suffered some kind of failure. plus bike is quicker than bus always.


Not at all. Being able to take a folding bike onto a bus increases your travel options since it means that you can cycle on the outward journey and put the bike on the bus on the return journey. Really nice option to have if - say - you're tired, or it's pouring with rain, or you've had several drinks, or you're travelling with friends/family on the return journey.


----------



## Lurker (31 Dec 2012)

jennywren said:


> I like to use the bus with my folded bike to access quiet country lanes and avoid cycling for several miles along a busy main road (yes we do have such a thing in Norfolk!). I've written a 'sweet' email to the bus company hoping to open a conversation with them, along the lines of "is there any way I can do this pleeeeease!!!!"
> Does anyone know of another bus company that has made the same stand?


 
Good luck! It does sound like an over-zealous bus driver in your case. You could point out that Transport for London have no problem with folded bikes on buses in busy London - so if it works there, why not in Norfolk. Obviously one needs to be sensible about this and treat fellow passengers with consideration - but as others have pointed out, this applies whatever luggage is being carried (a bike is a special form of luggage - and in the case of a Brompton is specifically designed to be carried on public transport, e.g. with the chain placed inside the frame when folded. And as in your case, it even has the option of a specially designed bag to give further protection). 

BTW in the current issue of LCC magazine, 'London Cyclist', on p. 58 there's an article about 'Crazy Bee', the London bus driver and co-founder of the London Brompton Club, who explains that about two years ago he was looking for a way to get healthier, and says "I'm a bus driver and when I'm working I often see people fold up their bikes before getting on the bus. So I went out and looked at all of the different folding bikes and I liked the look of the Brompton...". 

Maybe some of the Norfolk bus fleet drivers you mention might be encouraged to get themselves folding bikes if the company does any workplace health initiatives (for example) - bet they'd have a better appreciation of how bikes and buses can work well together.... So there's another message for the bus company here: People who use buses and bikes in combination are some of their best customers/potential market. After all, the obvious alternative is to drive, which means a) no fare income and b) more congested roads for buses....


----------



## jennywren (31 Dec 2012)

Thank you Lurker and everyone for your helpful comments and ideas. This gives me confidence to contest this with some background info up my sleeve. I'll let you know the outcome. Happy new year to y'all.


----------



## jennywren (1 Jan 2013)

I have had an encouraging reply from the bus company. The bottom line is that I must find a carry case for my Brompton so that it is not recognisiable as a bike!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> I have had an encouraging reply from the bus company. The bottom line is that I must find a carry case for my Brompton so that it is not recognisiable as a bike!


 Ahhhh ! So that when it falls on a little old lady , she won't realise it was a bike ?


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jan 2013)

I rarely take my cycle onto a bus, except when I'm with someone and want to keep them company. I was once forced to use a London bus, after snapping a seat rail ( - gotta lay off those pies!). The driver was a real arse about it. It was well after 7, the bus was not crowded, I was polite, but for some reason she decided to give me a lecture about how she didn't have to let me bring it on board, if there were too many pushchairs in the wheelchair area etc etc. There were no pushchairs on the bus.

I started to argue with her about it, she responded that she was "doing me a favour" (by sitting in the drivers seat, and not forcing me off the bus for no reason). I know how they can be petty tyrants, so I sucked it up and put my cycle into the raised bag area near the front of the bus. That made her stop with the speech about pushchairs as I wasn't using that area. I don't think it crossed her mind that little me could lift the bike 3 feet.


----------



## jennywren (1 Jan 2013)

@LYB So the driver can say he didn't realise it was a bike....a bike incognito, posing as a bag of washing ......


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Jan 2013)

I've had my Birdy on the bus covered up.


----------



## jennywren (2 Jan 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I've had my Birdy on the bus covered up.


So when covered, is it recognisable as a bike?
Did you buy a special Birdy cover?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> I have just been refused my folder on a Norfolk Green Coasthopper bus. My Brompton was in it's cover. The driver said that the company had had to tighten their rules after someone's bike fell on a lady's leg and injured her. Any suggestions?


 
check with the company if this is policy or just the driver making things up, 
could also ask if they banned folded up prams etc


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> So when covered, is it recognisable as a bike?
> Did you buy a special Birdy cover?


 
It was the big Birdy rucksack / bike cover all in 1 bag. to me it looked like a bike but I'm not the best one to judge & I've seen arty types with pirtfiolio cases the same size and bulge. I got on so I guess it wasn't considered that much of a deal.


----------



## jennywren (2 Jan 2013)

I'm considering a B&W International Folding Bike Bag from Amazon, designed with Brompton in mind. It is not too pricey and might just conceal the 'item'.


----------



## Keenbfb (3 Jan 2013)

The company I drive for in the North East will only let you take a bike on the bus if it's folded and can fit into the luggage area, of course as a driver you get to exercise a little common sense as well, eg a parent with a toddler holding a small child's bike would be allowed on the bus providing they put it in the luggage rack, but the adult with the mountain bike with the snapped seat post would be refused.

I used to do a run from Newcastle to Scarborough each day and would often have a passenger with a Brompton get on in Newcastle and cycle the 90 miles back from Scarborough always struck me as a hard thing to do...


----------



## jennywren (3 Jan 2013)

Keenbfb said:


> The company I drive for in the North East will only let you take a bike on the bus if it's folded and can fit into the luggage area, of course as a driver you get to exercise a little common sense as well, eg a parent with a toddler holding a small child's bike would be allowed on the bus providing they put it in the luggage rack, but the adult with the mountain bike with the snapped seat post would be refused.
> 
> I used to do a run from Newcastle to Scarborough each day and would often have a passenger with a Brompton get on in Newcastle and cycle the 90 miles back from Scarborough always struck me as a hard thing to do...


 
Sounds like a lot of sense to me.
The bus I like to take is called a Coasthopper and it is single deck narrower than most type bus, with v limited luggage, suitable for getting round some country lanes. That is why the company is saying no to my bike. It's a fabulous route though, with stunning views over the sea.
Newcastle to Scarborough on a Brompton!!!
I did the C2C on my Bike Friday east to west as far as Penrith. Loved it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Jan 2013)

Anyone faced with the 'disguise it like its not a bike' problem, use one of these:

















Results not guaranteed to please (the drivers!)


----------



## jennywren (3 Jan 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> Anyone faced with the 'disguise it like its not a bike' problem, use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the top one is my favourite!!


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Jan 2013)

Only done it twice (once after a puncture in the rear wheel too large for gunk to seal, once after a faulty tyre gave way) and no problem either time, uncovered.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> the top one is my favourite!!


 
Try taking it through an airport.


----------



## jennywren (5 Jan 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Try taking it through an airport.


 
lol!


----------

